# Hashi's and Sjogren's



## missmeri217 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am newly diagnosed with Hashimoto's and Sjogren's, though I'm sure I've had them for years. The Hashi's came up in my blood work, even though my thyroid tests are all normal. The doctor said it hasn't been damaged yet. The Sjogren's doesn't show in the blood work, but was diagnosed based on clinical presentation. My question is, can I have symptoms of Hashi's even though my thyroid tests are normal? I've kind of tucked this diagnosis away and I've blamed all of my symptoms on the Sjogren's. My complaints are dry eyes, nose and mouth, joint and muscle aches, fatigue and weakness. I'm always cold, but was told that's my Raynaud's. I've always been unable to gain weight, but was told that's just my metabolism. I'm 32 and I weigh 117 lbs (5'6"). I've actually tried to gain weight by eating foods high in calories and healthy fats. I've also tried eating every 3 hours. All of this for a few weeks and not a single pound was gained. I know weight loss can be a sign of hyperthyroidism, but again, my blood is normal. Anyway, can any of my complaints be Hashi's if my thyroid is normal?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums missmeri! 

What tests did your doctor run to diagnose Hashimoto's and how did they look for Sjogren's and Reynaud's? Do you happen to have test results (with ranges) that you could share with us?

The reason I ask is that the typical antibody test for Hashi's, TPO, can also be raised in other autoimmunes including Sjogren's. Also, sometimes a doctor's version of "normal" and those of an autoimmune sufferer can be quite different.

I was diagnosed with everything *but* a thyroid disorder over a period of many years from what I like to call the "walks like a duck" method; mitral valve prolapse, fast metabolism, Sjogren's, "sounds like Reynaud's", hypoglycemia, fibromyalgia... turns out I had both Hashi's and Graves which kept my TSH and T4 pretty much sitting on the center of a proverbial teeter totter. I'd show numbers that were out of whack one way or the other and be given a consult to an endo, only to have normal labs when I got to the endo's office. So, I guess that's my long winded way of saying "yes, it's possible to have symptoms when your labs are normal".


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I was tested for Sjogrens too and it didn't show up in bloodwork.
Right now I am SO discouraged and confused because suddenly the dry eyes and mouth ( and feeling of thirst) is coming back - had to peel my eyelids open this morning  
All of my Sjogren like symptoms went away and I THOUGHT - was so excited thinking I'd finally found the answer when I was put onto iron tablets for low iron, so I thought it had something to do with that. But looking back, that's also when I was put onto HRT (which I've recently come off) - so now I'm wondering if all along it's had something to do with female hormones?
But, to confuse things more....I haven't had my thyroid hormones tested and I feel as though I may be going a little hyper.

So, so frustrating, and confusing trying to figure all of this out!

I can't remember from all my googling, but are those other things you mentioned - joint pain, fatigue and weakness etc associated WITH Sjogrens?
Seems to make sense that ANY auto immune condition would produce symptoms like that as your body is putting up a fight internally and if there's any sort of inflammation process going on... which there surely would be?

Interesting that you say you feel cold. When I went hyper I was FREEZING....that internal cold feeling where you feeling like the only way to warm up is to soak in a hot bath!

To make a long answer short though  YES, from the reading I have done it is possible it appears, to have symptoms even when all your thyroid labs are completely normal and this is where the auto immune aspect needs to be considered and looked at.
Many people believe going gluten free helps with reducing inflammation in the body and generally addressing diet - eating as healthily as possible, getting moderate amounts of regular excercise, reducing stress levels etc.


----------



## missmeri217 (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't have my labs to refer to but I intend to get a copy soon. It was a Rheumy who diagnosed me so I think he knows what he's talking about, but who knows for sure? I have not gone gluten free. It's just too much of a change that I am not willing to commit to. Otherwise, I try to eat healthy. I'll keep you updated on my labs. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

missmeri217 said:


> I am newly diagnosed with Hashimoto's and Sjogren's, though I'm sure I've had them for years. The Hashi's came up in my blood work, even though my thyroid tests are all normal. The doctor said it hasn't been damaged yet. The Sjogren's doesn't show in the blood work, but was diagnosed based on clinical presentation. My question is, can I have symptoms of Hashi's even though my thyroid tests are normal? I've kind of tucked this diagnosis away and I've blamed all of my symptoms on the Sjogren's. My complaints are dry eyes, nose and mouth, joint and muscle aches, fatigue and weakness. I'm always cold, but was told that's my Raynaud's. I've always been unable to gain weight, but was told that's just my metabolism. I'm 32 and I weigh 117 lbs (5'6"). I've actually tried to gain weight by eating foods high in calories and healthy fats. I've also tried eating every 3 hours. All of this for a few weeks and not a single pound was gained. I know weight loss can be a sign of hyperthyroidism, but again, my blood is normal. Anyway, can any of my complaints be Hashi's if my thyroid is normal?




If we could see your most recent lab results with the ranges included, that would be a huge help!!

How long have you had Reynaud's?? Have you been tested for Lupus? Have you had the tests below to rule in or rule out hyperthyroid?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## missmeri217 (Sep 25, 2013)

As far as I know, I've been tested for all autoimmune diseases. I am negative for RA and lupus. I believe I've had Raynaud's since I was a teenager (at least). I've also had my thyroid tested and it is within normal ranges. The HAshi's was diagnosed by "high white blood count" according to the Rheumatologist. I'm going to another Rheumy and an endo in the next few weeks to try to get more info.


----------



## missmeri217 (Sep 25, 2013)

ok, I got my labs. Not sure exactly what to look for but here are the numbers:
T4 total=7.0
T3 uptake=32
T4 Free calculated=2.2

I have no idea what this all means, but it says everything is within normal range

It also says Thyroglobulin AB is abnormal at 89.

Anybody wanna translate??


----------

